# Maschine aus Eigengebrauch wird verkauft --> alte oder neue MRL



## cam1704 (9 August 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

wir haben eine Maschine, die anfangs des letzten Jahres gefertigt und zum
Eigengebrauch als Vorführanlage in betrieb genommen und verwendet wurde. 
Nun wurde die Maschine verkauft. Gilt für diese Maschine jetzt die alte
MRL oder die neue MRL ?
Eigentlich gilt: Maschinen, die nach alter MRL gefertigt wurden und sich dem28.12.2009 noch beim Hersteller befinden und noch nicht in den Handel gelangt sind, dürfen nicht in Verkehr gebracht werden. Sie dürfen erstmalig nur in Verkehr gebracht werden, wenn sie den Bestimmungen der neuen MRL entsprechen.
Gilt die Eigenverwendung der Maschine bereits als erstmaliges Inverkehrbringen? Dann würde für diese Maschine doch die alte MRL gelten, oder?

Beste Grüße


----------



## IBFS (9 August 2010)

..wurde denn nicht die Übergangsregelung für die alte MRL verlängert???
So gesehen dürfte es doch keine Probleme geben.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Safety (9 August 2010)

Hallo,
die Maschinenrichtlinie hat keine Übergangszeit.
Entscheidend ist der Zeitpunkt des  Inverkehrbringens.
Warum sollte eine Eigennutzung nicht gelten, eine Firma die Maschinen für den Eigengebrauch baut ist Hersteller und unterscheidet sich nicht von einer Maschinenbaufirma.


----------



## cam1704 (9 August 2010)

Hallo Safety,

versteh ich dich richtig: Die Eigenverwendung als Vorführmaschine gilt als Inverkehrbringen und damit kann die Maschine so verkauft werden wie sie ist (nach alter MRL) und muss nicht auf die neue MRL angepasst werden ?!?

Beste Grüße


----------



## MSB (9 August 2010)

Also rein praktisch ist es so, der Tag der Rechtsgültigkeit läuft ab dem Inverkehrbringen.
Genau zu dem Zeitpunkt muss die Maschine mit allen potentiell in Frage kommenden Normen/Gesetzen übereinstimmen.

Definition:
„Inverkehrbringen“ die entgeltliche oder unentgeltliche erstmalige Bereitstellung einer Maschine an den Endnutzer.

In deinem Fall hast du die Maschine also quasi unentgeltlich den Mitarbeitern deiner Firma bereitgestellt.

Da deine Maschine nun also eindeutig zur Rechtsgültigkeit der alten MRL seiner bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung
zugeführt wurde, gilt hier auch eindeutig die alte MRL ... vorausgesetzt natürlich,
du verkaufst die Maschine ohne "wesentliche Änderung" und natürlich mit allem an Doku was die alte MRL halt so gefordert hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Connelly (7 September 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Maschinenrichtlinie hat keine Übergangszeit.


 
Wir überall gelehrt, ist so nicht ganz richtig. Die neue MaschRL ist bereits in Kraft, stimmt. Im Moment gilt aber immer noch die Konformitätsvermutung und wie ich gerade wieder gelesen habe, soll sie bis Ende 2012 verlängert werden.

Zu Lesen hier:
*Übergangsfrist EN 954-1 jetzt doch verlängert*

Nach dem Verzeichnis der harmonisierten Normen zur Maschinenrichtlinie 98/37/EG, abgedruckt im EU-Amtsblatt C 74/4 vom 28.03.2009, läuft die Konformitätsvermutung der EN 954-1 am 28.12.2009 aus.

Im Verzeichnis der harmonisierten Normen zur Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG, abgedruckt im EU-Amtsblatt C 214/1 vom 8.9.2009, ist die EN 954-1 nicht mehr aufgeführt.

Aus den Normungskreisen gab es allerdings Mitte 2009 Meldungen, dass nach einem Beschluss der EU-Kommission die Ende des Jahres 2009 auslaufende EN 954-1 für weitere drei Jahre die Konformitätsvermutung bekommen soll. Die Europäische Kommission hatte am 18. September 2009 zu diesen Meldungen per Mail Stellung genommen und erklärt, dass das Thema der Fristverlängerung auf der Sitzung des Europäischen Maschinenausschusses am 8. Juli 2009 behandelt wurde. Nachfolgend zu dieser Sitzung habe CEN ein Schreiben an die Kommission gerichtet und hierin angefragt, ob das Datum des Ablaufs der Vermutungswirkung für die EN 954-1 ausnahmsweise bis zum 31. Dezember 2012 verlängert werden könne. Weiterhin hatte die Europäische Kommission in der Mail erklärt, dass Sie diese Anfrage beantworten wird. Sie würde allerdings wegen der Komplexität der damit verbundenen Zusammenhänge vorher Experten hierzu befragen und auch die Stellungnahme des Europäischen Maschinenausschusses am 7./8. Dezember 2009 einholen. 
In der Sitzung des europäischen Maschinenausschusses am 7./8. Dezember 2009 wurde nunmehr eine mögliche Verlängerung der Übergangsfrist der EN 954-1 strittig zwischen den Mitgliedstaaten diskutiert. Eine Mehrheit der Mitgliedstaaten sprachen sich dann für eine Verlängerung der Übergangsfrist aus. Offen blieb allerdings der Zeitraum dieser Verlängerung, den die Kommission noch festlegen will. Insofern ist die entsprechende Bekanntmachung der EU-Kommission im europäischen Amtsblatt abzuwarten. 
Zu beachten ist, dass es bereits Produktnormen gibt, die auf die EN ISO 13849-1 verweisen und dass weitere Produktnormen z. Z. hierauf umgestellt werden. Für diese Produkte würde die Anwendung der alten Norm EN 954-1 dann keine Konformitätsvermutung mehr auslösen. Zu beachten ist auch, dass die alte Norm EN 954-1 für neue Technologien nicht anwendbar ist. Weiterhin ist zu beachten, dass nach den allgemeinen Grundsätzen der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG der Stand der Technik einzuhalten ist, was auch der Maßstab einer Produktprüfung durch die Marktüberwachungsbehörde wäre. Der Hersteller muss deshalb selbst prüfen, ob die alte Norm EN 954-1 für sein Produkt den Stand der Technik darstellt oder ob sich dieser in der neuen EN ISO 13849-1 findet. Dies sollte er auch vor dem Hintergrund der Produkthaftungsrichtlinie abwägen, die ja den Stand von Wissenschaft und Technik verlangt.

Never Ending Story...


----------



## Safety (8 September 2010)

Hallo,
die neue MRL 2006-42-EG ist gültig und wurde auch ohne Übergangsfrist gültig! Also was soll an dieser Aussage falsch sein?


----------



## Connelly (8 September 2010)

Hallo Safety,

falsch ist daran nichts. Nur gibt es eben doch eine Übergangsregelung: Nämlich das die Konformitätsvermutung für die EN954-1 weiterhin gilt und zwar bis zum 31.12.2011.

Bedeutet ich kann weiterhin nach EN954-1 arbeiten und rechtswirksam vermuten, dass ich damit die Anforderungen der 2006-42-EG erfülle. 

Ob das sinnvoll ist (und ich denke da bin ich bei dir), wage ich mal zu bezweifeln..

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Safety (8 September 2010)

Hallo, 
also ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1 nicht verlängert wurde. 

Wie kommst Du darauf?

Und ob man wirklich so einfach behaupten kann, die EN 954-1 anwenden zu können bezweifele ich.

Man muss laut MRL den Stand der Technik anwenden, viele setzen aber Programmierbare Sicherheitstechnik ein die EN 954-1 befasst sich nicht mit diesem Thema, entspricht also auch nicht dem Stand der Technik, die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 sehr wohl.

Fazit die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 ist anzuwenden. 

Also man hat bei einem Unfall hier, dass Problem die Vermutungswirkung nachzuweisen.


----------

